# 9mm Ammo Type Suitable for Protection



## D-Rock (May 24, 2008)

Caution::help: What follows is an extremely noob statement/question. 

I am wondering what type of 9mm ammo would basically have the most stopping power. For protection while hunting* and home defense. 

*Only reason I mention hunting is because using a hunting rifle is pretty unwieldy in the confines of a woodland area for a protection scenario. 

Thanks for being patient and hopefully not flaming me for this extremely noob question.

_D-Rock


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

A Quality JHP round that you test in your gun and performs flawlessly.

Basically any factory JHP load you pick and test a box with your gun with 0 issues is the one you want.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Dredd +1.

Check out the ammo forum or do a search. There are a bunch of threads around here with this exact discussion. I myself have chosen Speer Gold Dot 124gr +p, but there are other equally good choices. 

It can be expensive trying boxes of different premium ammo seeing what cycles in your handgun without a hiccup. Check some of the threads and make a list of the various premium hollow points the guys around here are using. Then go to the forum for your make and post up asking the guys with your gun which loads they have had good experience with. Start with those.

If you are real new, make sure your gun is broken in (200+ rounds) to give any ammo a realistic evaluation.

Let me just add to Dredd by saying that training is more important than the brand of ammo. Any premium JHP that works in your gun will do. The one you are most accurate with is the best one for you. And no ammo is good enough if you don't hit COM (center of mass), so train, train, train. Shot placement is King.

Stay safe and good shooting.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are some that are considered premium defense rounds:

Speer Gold Dot
Doubletap Gold Dot
Remington Golden Saber
Winchester Ranger SXT
Federal EFMJ
Federal Hydra-shok
Corbon DPX
Hornady TAP/XTP

There are plenty others. Just find one that cycles in your particular gun 100% of the time, is available, and is something you can afford to run 10-20 rounds through per month to check functionality. Some will shoot POA, some will shoot low/left, some high, some high/right, etc. If it works, you can afford it, and you can find it, it'll do.

For defense in the woods though, use ball ammo (FMJ) in 9mm, or get a .357/.41/.44 mag.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

What 9mm do you have? Subcompact (Baby Glock/ Millenneum Pro) or full size (P99/G17/XD9)? I would like to know for a grain recommendatation for hollow point penetration and expansion.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy is correct
and speer has a load for short barrell handguns to get the velocity out of it
see their web site

the myth of 9mm not being good enough is an old view given the new technology of bullets today - however
if you follow the theory of a slow heavy bullet being better because of several factors including over penetration in apartments and mobile homes then ....45acp


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The fellows are correct: any premium HP load that works reliably in your pistol is fine for defense. There's about a nickel's worth of practical difference between any of the top-tier loads.

Pick a load that works in your gun, then move on to the things that matter: mindset, marksmanship, gunhandling skill, and tactics.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Speer's short-barrel 124gr +Ps are great for any gun really, but especially for shorter barrels. Even out a 3" barrel, most 9mm JHPs are going fast enough to penetrate AND expand upon impact with a human. I wouldn't carry 147gr in a 3" barrel as it's about the heaviest you can go in 9mm para. For short barrels, I would recommend:

Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P short-barrel
Corbon DPX 115gr +P
Hornady TAP 124gr


----------

